# BFP with AMH of <0.08



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi All
It is very early days, but I just got a BFP. 
In August, I did a series of blood tests to see where I was (I was still breastfeeding): DHEA 109 /Dl; FSH 9.7 mUI/ml; Estradpiol 104 pmol/L, Day 21 LH was 3.6 mUI/L and AMH was <0.08 ng/mL. I went to see the fertility doc 4 weeks ago, just to have a chat and check that all looked okay. He did an internal scan and said that he could see 4 follicles of varying sizes on the left (the right has always been a disaster), he also confirmed that my AMH level was very very low, but was confident that as long as he could see some follicles and I was ovulating - there would be a chance (he could not tell if I was actually ovulating though). We were going to start mild stimulation with Femara in January and natural sex and see how we went for 3 months. Anyway, was 3 days late (although started spotting on actual day AF was supposed to start, so was convinced that I was not pregnant and was getting annoyed that AF had not shown up properly). Also thought that the chasteberry I had taken at full strength that particular month (wanted to test if I could feel myself ovulating) had messed up my cycle (I did actually feel I had ovulated). No other symptoms at all - infact all the usual AF symptoms - irritability on a particular day, craving for sugar/meat on other days, bloated and cramping feeling. Anyway - to cut to the chase - BFP confirmed with blood test yesterday and first early scan due next week to do an early check. 
I wanted to say - I had been taking supplements according to my list for 2-3 (the first section which is quite long) months and really believe this is what worked for me. I did sometimes vary the dosages. And I had the occasional glass of wine and decaf coffee and chocolate. But - please, please read the list as it may just help http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=294994.0
Cheers


----------



## jess 0x0 (Jun 8, 2011)

This is wonderful news! Congratulations!

Thanks for posting this, it has given me a bit of hope.

xxx


----------



## loopylou22 (May 9, 2011)

That's fantastic news!

Thanks for posting and giving us all renewed hope


----------

